
USC's 'print-a-house' construction technology - MaysonL
http://www.physorg.com/news139161727.html
======
stcredzero
The upstream plumbing and wiring could be automated in a 2nd step by adopting
a standard for conduit tunnels. Then human supervised robots could quickly
thread PEX tubing for the upstream water and wires. Downstream plumbing is
always going to take a bit of planning, however.

------
ckinnan
It's about time. Houses cost too much. I mean, compared to my SUV or my
laptop, there's just not that much technology there. And most of the
improvements in house-building in recent years seem to just reduce the quality
of the structure. Where's the innovation?

